# Largest Buddhist pagoda in Europe



## oriental_horizon (Aug 28, 2005)

It is good to see a buddhist temple being build in Europe.

However, I am perplexed an debate has erupted that it is being largely supported by the Vietnamese community and financially backed by the Chinese community.

I think the real message is the temple is for for everyone and the Chinese community should play a larger role in helping shape this construction and potential east asian landmark.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 24, 2006)

RafflesCity said:


> Werent you banned previously?


Countdown!

He has delusions of grandeur. So much hate for someone who hides behind Buddhism.


----------



## Pho-sure (Nov 27, 2005)

Cannonball said:


> Countdown!
> 
> He has delusions of grandeur. So much hate for someone who hides behind Buddhism.


I'm not hiding behind anything. 

Countdown if you want but I'm here to stay. That's a guarantee that I'm more than happy to throw my weight behind.


----------



## Pho-sure (Nov 27, 2005)

YelloPerilo said:


> Sorry mate, I don't have numbers for the temple that was built in Hannover, Germany as it was built over ten years ago. My family along with other Chinese families and companies (at that time there were no Vietnamese companies to speak of) donated the majority of the construction bills, but the Chinese community never made a big deal out of it as it was a contribution everybody were happy to make. Until today, the Chinese community ist still the financial backbone of that temple.


Oh good for them. How big is the Vietnamese community now?


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Pho-sure said:


> Oh good for them. How big is the Vietnamese community now?


Well, Hannover has ca. 2000 Vietnamese and ca. 3000 Chinese (including Chinese expats sent by Chinese companies), but the congregation is much bigger. Worshippers come from many parts of Northern Germany, e.g. Hamburg, which has the largest Chinese expat community in Germany. There are more than 400 Chinese company HQ in Hamburg.


----------



## wulizhong (Apr 5, 2006)

May be the materials from china is cheaper and easier to find to build this pagoda!


----------

